# Help! Blood in Urine



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

This morning on my way to work, I noticed that there was a blood spot on the center of the paper towel that Olive peed on last night. It looked diluted/watery with the brightest red right at the center - so it was clear that it was in her urine and not from running or something. 

I'm in meetings at work all morning and plan to call the vet as soon as I can at noontime. However, I am worried! What could this be?? Before leaving for work I turned her heater up a little bit to keep her warm. I left too early to call the vet. Help!!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

It could be a bladder infection or it could be a uterine issue. 

There are varying opinions as to whether the first step should be a sterile bladder tap. Some advocate for trying a round of antibiotics to eliminate the possibility of a bladder infection before trying an invasive procedure. My experience has been that there is rarely a bladder infection. Pretty much every female with bloody urine in my house has had to be spayed.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Without looking back through my records, I think we have had more with urinary issues than uterine. I think Emma (endometriosis) and Daisy (tumour) have been the only uterine issues. We thought Kei had a uterine issue because she bled right through the doses of antibiotic and nothing showed up on the sterile urine draw. She was spayed and a perfectly healthy uterus was removed and she continued to bleed. Her bleeding was sporadic and just a slight touch of pink to her urine. It ended up that she had a low grade UTI that wasn't enough to show up on the urinalysis. 

Kenya had the sterile urine draw because nothing could be felt in her uterus or on xray. The urine pulled from her was red. She had crystals in her urine but also had kidney stones. Kidney stones irritate the urinary tract which causes infection and bloody urine. 

Lily had urinary bleeding and we suspected possibly stones as well but she was put on a urinary diet that we found out after was part of the melamine recall. She died 3 days after starting the food. 

I am totally drawing a blank on who the other UTI was. 

We usually go for the sterile urine draw first. Although it didn't do any good in Kei's case, usually it is accurate at giving a diagnoses. Once done, the urine can be checked for crystals, and bacteria so that a suitable antibiotic can be given based on what type of bacteria is found. If the problem isn't urinary, it saves potential stomach upset from an antibiotic that isn't necessary. Also, if the blood is uterine, the faster that uterus is out of there the better especially if there is heavy bleeding as the hedgehog can become anemic.


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

*Thanks and update*

Thank you both for responding!

I called the vet yesterday and they scheduled me with the exotic specialist tonight at 5pm. However, last night when I took Olive out of her cage to check her out, she seemed fine, was alert and acting like her usual self. However, when she peed after waking up it was BRIGHT RED. Since there was so much of it, I decided not to wait until today and brought her to the ER. The ER doctor examined her and said that she thinks it's a bladder infection but for me to take her home, keep her comfy and bring her back in at our appointment time tonight so the exotic specialist can run better diagnostics. Olive is only 8 months old, so they don't think it could be cancer - either a bladder infection or maybe kidney stone.  She doesn't seem to be in any pain though, and when the vet poked around on her belly to see if she could feel anything, Olive didn't recoil or anything - in fact she snuggled right into the vet's arm.

I'm so worried. I'll keep you guys updated on what happens later tonight. :|


----------

